# First Post - Abstract B&W



## chris4434 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey everyone recently I have become extremely interested in photography and am wanting to learn as much as I can about it. Black and White photos are by far my favorite but I do like color photos sometimes. This is my first post and so I figured I would share one of my B&W pics. This is an abstract picture and is different from what I normally take pictures of but I like it. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## bhphotography (Jan 29, 2010)

Very interesting shot


----------



## Foxman (Jan 29, 2010)

Personally I like the weird and abstract, but having a clue what it is about helps. Here is an example of a weird and perhaps abstract shot that you can tell what it is more or less.

This is not a great photo and I am not trying to one up you in your thread, just offering some perspective.


----------



## chris4434 (Jan 29, 2010)

Foxman said:


> Personally I like the weird and abstract, but having a clue what it is about helps. Here is an example of a weird and perhaps abstract shot that you can tell what it is more or less.
> 
> This is not a great photo and I am not trying to one up you in your thread, just offering some perspective.



The picture is of a pendant light. I did remove all the color in photoshop but thats the only editing I did. I didn't really intend for it to be a picture that you could tell what it is. It was meant to be a non objective minimalist style photo.


----------



## Big (Jan 29, 2010)

First one looks like an X-Ray!


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 29, 2010)

it's a weird shot, but I like it!!  I bet I would like it even more if you boosted the contrast on it, wonder how that would look?  This would look really cool hanging in a modern loft, good job!


----------



## javlin (Dec 23, 2010)

Interesting Post.
Nice work done by you buddy.


----------



## ziggo (Dec 23, 2010)

It looks like an alien elbow to me, kind of creepy.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

Dear Chris,

Actually i felt a reluctance to say something first, since it is your first post of an image (second in the forum); i think you could have experimented more and found a better one; the whole world is in front of you; so expecting a powerful abstraction from you next time

ATB

Regards


----------



## KmH (Dec 23, 2010)

The OP, chris4434 hasn't been logged onto the forums since posting that photo nearly a year ago:

Last Activity: 01-29-2010 10:19 PM 

Thanks for digging it back up javlin.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 24, 2010)

So Javlin came to dig it out, i wonder 

Regards


----------

